# ArrayList in Array umwandeln



## podman (15. Mrz 2007)

Ich habe folgende ArrayList:
ArrayList<String> serveraltesergebnis = new ArrayList<String>();

Die möchte ich nun gerne in ein String Array umwandeln:
String[] serverneuesergebnis;

Die API zeigt mir folgende Methode zur Lösung:
toArray();

Ich werde aber nicht aus folgendem schlau:
public <T> T[] toArray(T[] a)

Wäre das in meinem Fall:
public serveraltesergebnis String[] toArray(String[] serverneuesergebnis)
???

Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## The_S (15. Mrz 2007)

serveraltesergebnis.toArray(serverneuesergebnis);


----------



## podman (15. Mrz 2007)

Haut leider nicht hin!


----------



## podman (15. Mrz 2007)

```
public String[] getServerInfo() {
    	ArrayList<String> serverergebnis = new ArrayList<String>();
    	String[] servernamen = getServerNamen();
    	for (String s : servernamen) {
    		serverergebnis.add(s);
    		String[] infotypen = getInfoTypen(s);
    		for (String t : infotypen) {
    			serverergebnis.add(getInfoKomplett(s, t));
    		}
    	}
            //Und nun sollte hier die Umwandlung erfolgen!
```


----------



## Ark (15. Mrz 2007)

Tja, bei diesem Quelltext würde ich auch meckern! (Warum wohl!?)

Wie genau geht es denn nicht? Kommt eine Fehlermeldung?

Ark


----------



## Guest (24. Mrz 2007)

ArrayList<String> fieldnames = new ArrayList<String>();
fieldnames.toArray(new String[]{});


----------



## Guest (24. Mrz 2007)

Oder:

String[] ret = new String[fieldnames.size()];
fieldnames.toArray(ret);

Gruß uwe


----------

